# 68 bumper on a 69???



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

can you put a 68 rear bumper on a 69 if you change the truck lid:cheers

maybe you dont have to change trunk lids???


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

come on someone has to know if this will work or not.....


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i have to say,that is a tough one.i was looking at some pics of 68 and 69 rear ends and i'll be damned if they dont look the same without the bumper,but a small difference could be enough for it not to work.why do you want to switch?the 69 rear is way nicer in my opinion.


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

even steven said:


> i have to say,that is a tough one.i was looking at some pics of 68 and 69 rear ends and i'll be damned if they dont look the same without the bumper,but a small difference could be enough for it not to work.why do you want to switch?the 69 rear is way nicer in my opinion.



I prefer the 68 rear end and I have a good deal on a 69 lemans, hopefully someone has done it....who can help me out:seeya


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Kip Page said:


> I prefer the 68 rear end and I have a good deal on a 69 lemans, hopefully someone has done it....who can help me out:seeya


I believe the tail panel is different also for the light and bumper mounting.


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> I believe the tail panel is different also for the light and bumper mounting.


but I want to know for sure..anyone done this??


----------



## DrBoeing (Apr 26, 2009)

This is a good topic, does anyone have a confirmed answer.
I have a lead on a mint 68 trunk lid and I need to know if it is the same as the 69 before I spend the money.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The lids are not interchangeable just by themselves.


----------



## Kip Page (May 21, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> The lids are not interchangeable just by themselves.



so that being said...if you change the truck lid too...will the 68 bumper fit on a 69??


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Kip Page said:


> so that being said...if you change the truck lid too...will the 68 bumper fit on a 69??


If you had a donor body to get all the pieces that aren't reproduced, most likely yes. The quarter panels are listed as separate in all the parts catalogs but the only visible difference is the marker light. The trunk floors are the same. The tail lights mount in different locations and the 68 lights may even attach to the bumper rather than the body like a 69. 
Maybe finding a 68 for sale locally and having a look in person to note and measure the differences would help you decide if it is worth all the work.


----------



## popalocka (May 9, 2021)

will the 68 rear bumper fit on the 69??


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome popalocka

I own both 68's and 69's .... never tried swapping em because there is so many other parts that
need changed to do the job ,,,,
the tail panels are TOTALLY different.. its the the area the trunk latch and weather strip seal from side to side 1/4 to 1/4
gas tank necks are diff lengths not a big deal
trunk lids are different along the bottom edge
wiring is different to the lights... sockets are in the trunk on 69 and in the housing in the bumper on 68
all 3 bumper brackets are different
1/4 panel end brackets are different left n right
68 has little mud flaps 69 dont
for starters...

Scott


----------



## popalocka (May 9, 2021)

wow I have to do some modifications but it will be done {really don't like the 69 look}


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wow !!
keep me in mind
I buy 68 nice tail light lenses if you need to fund your project ....
and I have all the parts if you want to do the conversion
69 only tail panel already cut off 375 not available repop
trunk lid NO rust no noise inside 500 NO bubbles 30 year old paint
super rear bumper brackets (3) 125
SWEETEST original 69 LeMans tail light chromesurrounds available 550 not reproduced 
1 perfect passenger GTO surround
wiring harness tail lights GTO 135 mint.... Lemans real nice 85
inside tail light bulb holders very nice 75 pair
69 gas tank neck 1 1/2" shorter than a 68 ..
68 tank in a 69 some gas caps hit the plate holder 25.00 and hold the plate open a bit and looks dorky

Scott
2zero6 4six5 9165


----------

